# best recruitment agency



## bitsblabla

Hi all
I wanted to know what is going to be the best recruitment agency for expats to apply for a job?

Also my sister has a three year experince of teaching at our home country. Can anyone suggest a place where she can apply for a teaching job at? Like any agency that hires teachers or some schools where expats might be considered. We both have our owe paid professional visas.

thanks.


----------



## Matteo_

bitsblabla said:


> Hi all
> I wanted to know what is going to be the best recruitment agency for expats to apply for a job?
> 
> Also my sister has a three year experince of teaching at our home country. Can anyone suggest a place where she can apply for a teaching job at? Like any agency that hires teachers or some schools where expats might be considered. We both have our owe paid professional visas.
> 
> thanks.


Hi, I'm searching from my Country how to get a job in Malaysia as well, but it is not easy apparently. Could you explain me what is a owe (or meaybe it was own) paid profesional visa? It is possible just to pay to get a Visa?


----------

